# Beer to increase supply?



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

I work f/t outside the home, and have a great pro-breast milk sitter. She is so supportive of my needing to supply LO with BM. OK - I pump 2 x at work, and 1x in the morning before work. Once I get LO home, I nurse him on demand - and offer him the breast often. He sleeps with me, and nurses to sleep, plus 1 or 2 x at night. He only snacks in the morning thought with me before going to the sitter (his choice, not mine).

I currently am having trouble supplying enough BM, and lately he gets a bottle of formula 1 x a day every other day or so. I am ok with that, but ..... last night hubby and I went out for our anniversary _sans kids_, and I had a beer (Heineken). This morning, when I pumped before work, my output doubled - even though DS ate a huge meal at 5.30am (unusual for him - normally he eats his last big meal at 4am).

So - is this the answer? Should I drink Heineken every night? And if so - how long after drinking it should I wait before I can nurse LO??


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

I would say that it was probably because you were more relaxed than usual after a night out without kids rather than the beer.







Alcohol can reduce supply, not increase it. Having a beer or glass of wine before nursing or pumping may help you relax more so you let down better for the pump (or baby), but I wouldn't recommend it as a method to try and increase supply. I would focus more on relaxation techniques to help you let down better for the pump.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Have you tried herbs to get more milk? I think it's more reliable than beer. Fenugreek and blessed thistle are good.


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

Fenugreek made my son very unhappy, so I can't do that anymore. I only ask about the beer because I have heard in various places, inc. MDC, that it can be used to increase supply, but I don't remember the details of how to safely do it.


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

what about oatmeal I swear by it LOL I eat it anytime I feel like I don't have enough and I will start leaking with in a few hours LOL I just make 1 cup of rolled oats and eat it as a meal


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

I find that beer increases my supply too. If a have a beer or two, next time dd nurses there is a huge letdown and lots of gulping.

I don't know how to recommend using beer to increase supply on a regular basis, though.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ditto the oatmeal - I have been eating a lot lately because it is one of the only foods I can eat right now (DD has food intolerances) and wow, I have a lot of milk. I had a lot anyway, but this is insane.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

"They" say it doesn't. Not anymore, at least.

Of course, in the 70s, according to my mom LLL was all about the good beer for supply AND relaxation! So I guess breasts changed.









Though I got some of the old style breasts like my mom's (who was almost a LLL leader after I was born in 1969), b/c beer worked for me. Good beer. Not sure about Heineken.









And I don't wait, never did, any period of time with a single beer. If you're going to worry about that, drink the beer WHILE nursing/pumping. It'll take awhile for the miniscule amount to get into your milk anyway, so you might as well drink up while getting milk out, LOL.

And oatmeal cookies worked extremely well for me. My son is 4 years old and if I have a granola bar I'll notice an increase in milk (and so does he when he bothers to ask for milk). Yikes!


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

My midwife says they used to recommend beer to nursing mothers because of the brewer's yeast. She recommends simply buying brewer's yeast and putting it on popcorn or something. I never tried it though.


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

When I had supply problems I drank non-alcoholic dark beer (Kaliber) to help my supply. I noticed an increase.


----------



## oyinmama (Sep 19, 2007)

my mom is a 70s style breastfeeding advocate as well; she recommended dark beer (guiness) at the very start to help my milk come in. she made me up a mixture with just a little bit, like half a cup. i was too new at the BFing thing to notice a difference.

they say it's the hops (is that the same as brewer's yeast??) that does it.

b/c i don't like the taste of beer, i would never try this on my own. but what i DO LOVE the taste of is malta - nonalcoholic carbonated malted drinks like malta goya - you can find them in the spanish foods section of the supermarket, or if there is a west indian market near you. whenever i drink one of those, i am super productive that whole day. it's great for when i want to pump.


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

The 80 something year old little Chinese doctor I had when I was pg the very first time (20 years ago) told me that a beer a day would help my supply. And I found that it actually did, although I didn't have one every single day.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok...this thread made me crave Guinness.








http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3266819.stm


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I noticed that wine did the same thing for me. A friend of mine drank O'Douls and it helped her.....though I don't know how often she did it....she's definitely not an alcoholic or even close.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sprouthead* 
When I had supply problems I drank non-alcoholic dark beer (Kaliber) to help my supply. I noticed an increase.

Hmm, now I'm wondering if it's the barley in the beer that is working the same way as oatmeal does to increase supply.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Brewer's yeast is what I've heard as well. That's why you're better off with a dark, yeasty beer like Guinness. Add in the relaxation, and you're good to go.


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, I have pumped 3 x today (as usual) and my output has increased from 11 oz total to 18 oz. I think I'm going to buy some beer - one a day after work will be fun!!







: And maybe I'll be able to keep up with my son again.

BTW - I do eat oatmeal 5 x a week. The old-fashioned kind, I love it.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdaisy* 
My midwife says they used to recommend beer to nursing mothers because of the brewer's yeast. She recommends simply buying brewer's yeast and putting it on popcorn or something. I never tried it though.

This is what I came to post. Brewer's yeast is supposed to be realy good for your supply. Though since you noticed such an immediate difference, I would say it had more to do with the fact that you were relaxed.


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

FYI- the book Mother's Milk rec. barley water for increasing supply. It tastes pretty awful. Malt, the kind you find in Ovaltine, is supposed to help as well. I drink a couple glasses each day with Almond milk , another supposed supply booster!


----------



## star*mora (Sep 3, 2007)

i pumped exclusively for almost 3 months before my son latched and i found guinness really helped. i didn't have one every day, but whenever my supply dropped, i definitely had one.

everyone's body is different - fenugreek worked okay, but guinness was helpful too.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefragile7393* 
I noticed that wine did the same thing for me. A friend of mine drank O'Douls and it helped her.....though I don't know how often she did it....she's definitely not an alcoholic or even close.

I'd say she's quite far from a drinking problem since O'Douls is a *non*-alcoholic beer.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
I'd say she's quite far from a drinking problem since O'Douls is a *non*-alcoholic beer.









Well technically there is alcohol in even the NA beers. Just not much.


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

An ob/gyn told me once that having a beer a day would increase your supply. I don't think there is any harm in having one beer.


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

I think this subject has much debate about it... I heard that Dark beers can boost your milk supply... then Drs say that alcohol can actually decrease your milk supply, then the "natural world" replied to the Drs that while alcohol can/will dehydrate you, drinking a beer can/will increase your thirst, thus making you drink more water, combined with the barley/yeast (whatever it is in the beer-I don't know) often can/will boost your milk supply.

So.... If you want to have a beer, and you think it will/can boost your milk supply->go for it!

If you do have a beer and it does increase your milk supply-> great!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
Well technically there is alcohol in even the NA beers. Just not much.

In some yes, in others no. O'Douls has 0.4%. The Warsteiner I drank while pregnant was 0.0%. Even though some may contain a small amount, they are still considered to be "non-alcoholic" so the term I was using was correct, even if it's a bit of a misnomer in certain cases.

I was just kidding around with my first comment, I didn't realize you'd take it seriously, so sorry for that! I just thought maybe you weren't familiar with O'Douls and thought it was regular beer.


----------



## jaam (Sep 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily's_Mom* 
Hmm, now I'm wondering if it's the barley in the beer that is working the same way as oatmeal does to increase supply.

This is exactly what I came to post, I read that somewhere. Wish I could remember where, though. Oatmeal worked wonders for me, and I've heard great things about moderate amounts of beer but haven't tried it personally. I'm very curious though!


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

Beer bread!
3 cups of self-rising flour (or all-purpose with 4 tsp of baking powder and 1 tsp of salt added)
3 tbsp of white sugar
one bottle of beer at room temperature.

Sift the dry ingredients together and add the beer, pour it in very slowly to avoid foaming.
Mix together until flour is moise and dump into buttered loaf pan. Bake at 350 for 1hr.

It is soooo good, and if i have 2 slices in the morning i am seriously engorged, sometimes almost to the point of being painful, but it is worth it, it tastes so good


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battymama* 
Beer bread!
3 cups of self-rising flour (or all-purpose with 4 tsp of baking powder and 1 tsp of salt added)
3 tbsp of white sugar
one bottle of beer at room temperature.

Sift the dry ingredients together and add the beer, pour it in very slowly to avoid foaming.
Mix together until flour is moise and dump into buttered loaf pan. Bake at 350 for 1hr.

It is soooo good, and if i have 2 slices in the morning i am seriously engorged, sometimes almost to the point of being painful, but it is worth it, it tastes so good

nak - i can't wait to try this - thank you!!


----------



## FullMetalMom (Aug 27, 2008)

I would really consider the amount of alcohol you would be exposing your son to. Alcohol every once in awhile probably isn't a problem, but exposing a baby to alcohol on a daily basis isn't something I would recommend. JMO.

Kellymom says:
- Daily consumption of alcohol has been shown in the research to increase the risk for slow weight gain in the infant.
- Daily consumption of alcohol (1+ drinks daily) has been associated with a decrease in gross motor development (Little et al 1989).


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

I've tried everything except domperidone to increase supply (all the herbs, etc.) and the only two things that make a difference for me are oatmeal and Guinness. I drink one every night. ((I don't wait to nurse; my son doesn't get a lot of breast milk anyway because I have PCOS and IGT and make very little.) If I miss my nightly beer his supplemental formula needs increase by about 7 oz for the next day (usually, he takes about 18 oz., but if I miss the beer he usually takes more like 25).


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FullMetalMom* 
I would really consider the amount of alcohol you would be exposing your son to. Alcohol every once in awhile probably isn't a problem, but exposing a baby to alcohol on a daily basis isn't something I would recommend. JMO.

Kellymom says:
- Daily consumption of alcohol has been shown in the research to increase the risk for slow weight gain in the infant.
- Daily consumption of alcohol (1+ drinks daily) has been associated with a decrease in gross motor development (Little et al 1989).

A question, wouldn't these possible effects only be a risk if you were feeding your baby while the alcohol was still in your system? Since alcohol leaves the breastmilk at the same rate it leaves the bloodstream, couldn't you have a daily drink and NOT put the baby at potential risk AT ALL if you were feeding after the alcohol had left your milk? (so a couple hours later)


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

Also if you make the beer bread it burns the alcohol off so you get the benefits of the yeast and hops with out the booze.


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FullMetalMom* 
I would really consider the amount of alcohol you would be exposing your son to. Alcohol every once in awhile probably isn't a problem, but exposing a baby to alcohol on a daily basis isn't something I would recommend. JMO.

Kellymom says:
- Daily consumption of alcohol has been shown in the research to increase the risk for slow weight gain in the infant.
- Daily consumption of alcohol (1+ drinks daily) has been associated with a decrease in gross motor development (Little et al 1989).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
A question, wouldn't these possible effects only be a risk if you were feeding your baby while the alcohol was still in your system? Since alcohol leaves the breastmilk at the same rate it leaves the bloodstream, couldn't you have a daily drink and NOT put the baby at potential risk AT ALL if you were feeding after the alcohol had left your milk? (so a couple hours later)

I think it also depends on the age of a baby. I wouldn't try the beer thing everyday (personally) while nursing a newborn every hour or so, but maybe while returning to work, leaving a 1 yo, trying to increase supply for pumping, a beer at the end of the day isn't so "dangerous"


----------



## jadedone80 (Feb 28, 2008)

So funny from the previous post that boobs were made different back in the 70's.

Barley tea increases milk supply and generally doesn't affect baby. It has been used for thousands of years by nursing moms in China, Japan, and Korea.

If the beer is made with barley, then yes it will increase supply.

The alcohol content of a single beer is minimal and shouldn't effect your baby, even if you have one every day. I can't remember where I read it, but I did read that it takes several hours for alcohol to reach the supply and then dissipates quickly too.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

The beer bread was great. Thanks! DD loved it too!


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

I have also heard the Guinness thing, but honestly, can't stay awake long enough most evenings to finish a full beer, so I don't know if it helps. I DO know that, on our first day home from the hospital, we came home to a bit of a stressful crisis (one dog had attacked the other while we were gone). On his way home from the vet, DH picked up a pack of Guinness at my request. I had less than half of one, and my milk came in within 12 hours - so about 1.5 days after giving birth!

Plus, it was righteously yummy.


----------



## thetnpreacherswife (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm the wife of a homebrewer and he just brewed a beer called Breakfast Stout (details on Northern Brewers site) and it says that it's for nursing mothers








I think it is because of the increased oats and brewers yeast though!


----------



## FullMetalMom (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
A question, wouldn't these possible effects only be a risk if you were feeding your baby while the alcohol was still in your system? Since alcohol leaves the breastmilk at the same rate it leaves the bloodstream, couldn't you have a daily drink and NOT put the baby at potential risk AT ALL if you were feeding after the alcohol had left your milk? (so a couple hours later)


I would think 3 hours would be good enough to diminish the alcohol supply in the breastmilk.


----------



## mom_2_carson (Oct 18, 2005)

stopping at the store tomorrow - 1 guiness for me and 1 guiness for the bread







:


----------

